# When to Stabilize and Sweeten?



## CoachPieps (Dec 3, 2010)

When you add Sorbate and K-Meta to stabilize your wine?

Let's say we are talking about a wine made from Juice or fruit and your are going to back sweeten. We transfer from primary, and then do an initial racking after 3-4 weeks. Is this the time you add Sorbate and K-Meta to stabilize your wine? Or do you wait until just before bottling? Or some other time?

When do you back sweeten?

If you stabilize after the intial racking, when do you back sweeten? After the intial Racking or just before bottling or some other time?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 3, 2010)

Stabilize and backsweeten after fermentation is done.

Add the k-meta and sorbate in - wait a 3-4 days before backsweetening though - this give the k-meta and sorbate adequate time to start working.


----------



## xoltri (Dec 3, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Stabilize and backsweeten after fermentation is done.
> 
> Add the k-meta and sorbate in - wait a 3-4 days before backsweetening though - this give the k-meta and sorbate adequate time to start working.



I do not wait. The kits I make with f-packs don't advise to wait either. Never had a refermentation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2010)

xoltri said:


> I do not wait. The kits I make with f-packs don't advise to wait either. Never had a refermentation.



You're correct the instructions with kits do stabilize and sweeten at the same time. I prefer on non-kit batches to stabilize wait at least a few days then sweeten. I never sweeten until I know 98% of the sediment has fallen out and the wine has been racked off of it. We all take risks or extra precautions, if what ever your comfortable with.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 3, 2010)

Dan, I also wait months before I stabilize & back sweeten. then keep it under air lock a few more months, then bottle. I used to RUSH it , then I tripled production so I could be patient, & let just do it's thing. Roy


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2010)

I always stabilize when fermentation has ceased but Im another one who will wait at least a few days after stabilizing to sweeten, just in case.


----------



## State2b (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just learning so please be patient...:>)

1. Primary fermentation (5 -7 days)
2. Secondary fermentation (months?)
3. Then stabilize?
4. Age in oxygen free barrels/glass.
Is this the correct sequence.

thanks.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 25, 2013)

State2b said:


> I'm just learning so please be patient...:>)
> 
> 1. Primary fermentation (5 -7 days)
> 2. Secondary fermentation (months?)
> ...


 
From the threads, I read that you have two choices.

1. Primary 5-7 days, then rack to a clean carboy. At this point you can stabilize and then back sweeten at the same time, or,
2. Primary 5-7 days, then rack to a clean carboy. At this point you can stabilize and then wait 2 or 3 days before you back sweeten.

Then you can age in the carboy, or bottle age in the bottle.

I'd recommend you go to the Wine Expert website, pick out a wine close to what you're making, and download the instructions. They'll help you a lot going through the various stages.


----------



## garymc (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's my version:
Primary 5-7 days, then rack to a clean carboy when the fermentation slows. If the fermentation is not yet complete, wait until it's done, could be days, could be weeks. When the fermentation ceases (same s.g. reading for 3 days) rack it to another clean carboy. At this point you should add potassium metabisulfite if you intend to age it or let it settle more. If it stays in the carboy for another 3 months, another dose of k-meta should be used. You can stabilize with k-meta and k-sorb and then back sweeten at the same time. The stabilization chemicals should be completely dissolved before adding the sugar, but this can be done in seconds. There are variables and choices, for instance if your wine is below 12.4% alcohol, you should stabilize as soon as the fermentation is complete. If it's higher in alcohol, it will be protected from spoilage by the alcohol. 
The time it takes me to make wine is measured in months. It amazes me how quick the kit wines are made.


----------

